
A New Tool Helps Tackle Tricky Salary Negotiations - plhjr
http://www.fastcompany.com/3057155/the-future-of-work/a-new-tool-helps-tackle-tricky-salary-negotations
======
maxaf
At least in my experience Paysa results have little to do with reality. It
absolutely lowballed my "market salary" compared to what I actually make, then
tacked on ~$70k when I added a MIT bachelor's degree in CS just for shits and
giggles. So, you're saying I should be paid less just because I haven't gone
into debt in order to obtain a degree from some fancy school? :)

If anything, this tool seems to think like a stuffy, traditional HR manager
from the 1990s. It needs a lot more empirical data before it can be truly
useful.

~~~
nikhilvraj
Hey @maxsf... great points, thanks! first of all, really glad that you are
doing well :). Our data is based on what we are seeing in the market, and
fortunately or unfortunately, the market seems to value "fancy degrees,
companies and schools". That said, every distribution has outliers and
clearly, you are doing well on the far right end of your market distribution!
Would love to continue engaging with you for more feedback - I'm at nikhil
[at] paysa [dot] com, cofounder/chief product officer. Would love to hear from
you.

------
rdmcfee
The more time I spend in this industry the more I realize how many software
engineers leave salary on the table.

It's great to see a tool like this which both encourage software engineers to
negotiate their salary, and help them strengthen their bargaining position.

